# طلب حوار ثنائى حول الكتاب المقدس



## البيان الصحيح (20 يونيو 2009)

طلب حوار ثنائى حول تحريف الكتاب المقدس

اقوم حاليا باجراء حورا ثنائيا على صفحات منتداكم الكريم مع العضو الفاضل السيد انطونيوس يشرف على الموضوع السيد الزعيم ويخيل لى بان الاشراف انتقل الان الى السيد صوت صارخ وعليه وفى صفحة التلعيقات على الموضوع الذى اشرت اليه وحين تطرقت شيئا الى المسيحيات عرض على محاورى السيد انطونيوس بان لا اتطرق الى المسيحيات ومن ثم ان كان لدى اى شئ او استفسار فلى ان اعرضه على حضراتكم فى هذا القسم الذى فتحت فيه الصفحة وهو قسم الرد على الشبهات وحين وضحت له بانى اريد حوارا ثنائيا فنصحنى الرجل بان اتوجه اليكم وفى هذا المكان بفتح الموضوع وسيتم نقله الى قسم الحورات الثنائية 
وحقيقة وبناءا على ما اشار الى السيد انطونيوس وكان ايضا قد اشار الى ذلك جمعا من السادة الذين علقوا على الموضوع 
وهانا قمت بالفعل بفتح الصفحة وعليه انتظر بان يتم نقلها الى قسم الحورات الثنائية بعد ان يتقدم عضو محترم للحوار الثنائى \ او تظل كما هى فى نفس القسم ويكون فيها الحوار ثنائى

والامر بين يديكم ولكم جزيل الشكر ونشكر لكم حسن استضافتكم


----------



## My Rock (22 يونيو 2009)

الأخ العزيز البيان الصحيح
انا مستعد للحوار معك في أي موضوع بالمسيحيات. حدد ما هو الموضوع الذي تريد أن تناقشه في الكتاب المُقدس لنفتح صفحة خاصة في قسم الحوار الثنائي المسيحي.

تحياتي لك.


----------



## Mr.Maichel (23 يونيو 2009)

الحج سبقني خلاص , خيرها في غيرها


----------



## البيان الصحيح (23 يونيو 2009)

تحياتى سيد زعيم لم انتبه الى انه قد تم اجابة طلبى لانى كنت قد نظرت هنا اكثر من مره فلم اراه فتوهمت انه ذهب الى خبر كان 

اذا فسيكون الحوار حول هل الكتاب المقدس محرف نفس الاسم الذى اطلقتموه على حوارى مع السيد انطونيوس حول القران وها نحن كما ترى نسير سيرا ايجابيا فيه

ولكم الاحترام


----------



## My Rock (23 يونيو 2009)

يا مرحب بك, هل تقبل بأن يكون الحوار الثنائي, بيني و بينك؟
فسأكون انا المحاور و المشرف على الحوار في نفس الوقت, هل عندك إعتراض؟

إذا لم يكن لك إعتراض, راجع لو سمحت قوانين الحوارات الثنائية و في حالة موافقتك على الإثنين سنتفق على المحاورة بعدها مباشرة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## البيان الصحيح (23 يونيو 2009)

نعم اوافق على بركة الله 
الى ان يتم نقل الحوار الى قسم الحورات الثنائية حتى انزل فيه باول مداخلة ولك ان تقدم مقدمة ان اردت 

وشكرا لك


----------



## My Rock (23 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداً, ما 
دامك متفق على إدارة الحوار و قوانينه, يبقى لنا تحديد موضوع الحوار

موضوع عصمة الكتاب المقدس مُختلف تماماً عن أي حوار دخلته أنت عن القرآن, فهناك محاور جوهرية لتحديد مسار الحوار في الموضوع و أحب أن أسمع منك أي محور ستأخذ ليكون حواراً مركزاً و مفيداً

بداية أحب أن اوضح لك إني لا ارحب بالحوار في أي نص كتابي و بالرد على أي سؤال له علاقة بالكتاب المقدس, لكن أحب ان يكون الحوار له مساره و طعمه, لذلك أطلب منك التالي:



تحديد أي العهدين الذي سيكون محور الحوار فيه (لا مانع في الإنتقال لعهد أخر في  عند الإنتهاء من أحدهما) و هذا ليس لوجود إختلاف بين العهدين, لكن لإن طريقة طرح الإسئلة مُختلفة جداً
تحديد محور العصمة بإختيار أحد المحاور التالية:
قانونية الأسفار (كيف أختيرت الإسفار و لما أختير البعض و رُفض البعض الآخر)

المخطوطات (المخطوطات و أخطاء النقل و النسخ)

إعتراضات على نصوص مُعينة (إعتراض على نصوص مُعينة يعتقد طارحها إن فيها تضارب مع نصوص إخرى أو مع العلم الخ)

تفضل بتحديد موضوع الحوار لما أشرت لك أعلاه, لنبدأ بعدها حوارنا, و بعد الإنتهاء من محور مُعين, لا مانع من الإنتقال لآخر. فالتحديد أعلاه هو لكي لا نخوض في كل المحاور في رد واحد و يعصب عليك و على المتابعين فهم الحوار و معناه, و هذا كله ليكون حوارنا سلساً تعم فائدته علينا و على القارئ ليصل للحق الذي يُريده الله من هذا الحوار.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## البيان الصحيح (24 يونيو 2009)

ماشرت اليه سيدى فى مداخلتك السابقة يعنى بانك عذرا ستاخذ بيدى وتقدم الى خطتك السابقة وما على الا ان اقر بنعم هو كذلك اصر كل مداخلة تقدمها الى 
فانا قد طالبت بحوارا ثنائيا وهذه اللفظة تشير الى انى لدى ما يدعمنى فى القول بالتحريف ولدى منهجى الذى أبنى به هذا القول وهو ما ستعترض انت عليه مؤكدا 
انا من طالبت بالحوار وعليه ساقوم بتقديم مداخلة اشرح فيها سبب اعتراضاتى ومن ثم تقوم انت بردها 
فما اسهل ما اتيتنى به وما تشير على به فلو انا أتبعته فى موضوعى لانتهى قبل ان يبدأ اليس المسمى واحد الا وهو التحريف فكيف نناقشه حول القران بمعناه اللفظى وفى الكتاب المقدس بمعناه الروحى 
عذرا سيدى ساقدم مداخلة ازعم فيها التحريف من وجهة نظرى ومن ثم تقوم انت بتفنيد ما سياتى فيها وكذلك فانت هو المشرف على حوارى مع السيد انطونيوس ولا شك فى انك تتابعة فالحوار عبارة عن نقاط يتم سردها وحين ننتهى من نقطة ونتفق عليها او نقف فيها الى عدم اتفاق فنحيل الحكم للقارئ الكريم ومن ثم نطرح غيرها وهكذا الى ان ينتهى الحوار القائم بيننا بكل صدق ويكتسب كلانا الاخر صديقا عزيزا رغم ما اختلفنا ونختلف عليه من اراء


----------



## antonius (24 يونيو 2009)

متابع ..
ملاحضة:




> [*]قانونية الأسفار (كيف أختيرت الإسفار و لما أختير البعض و رُفض البعض الآخر)
> [*]المخطوطات (المخطوطات و أخطاء النقل و النسخ)
> [*]إعتراضات على نصوص مُعينة (إعتراض على نصوص مُعينة يعتقد طارحها إن فيها تضارب مع نصوص إخرى أو مع العلم الخ)
> [*]


[*]فعلا..ان كل من هذه فيه ما يكفي ليغطي مواضيع ثنائية قد تطول سنينا!

وكل منها هو تخصص ومجال طويل عريض..
وبتحديد المجال سيكون لكم خط للموضوع(كما حددنا نحن التحريف اللفظي في موضوعنا يا استاذ البيان الصحيح) لان كل واحد من الثلاثة منفصل وطروحاته تختلف....
لكم تحية وسلام المسيح مع الجميع..وحوار مبارك باذن الرب لتوضيح الحقيقة وربما انضمام خروف لقطيع الرب..


----------



## My Rock (24 يونيو 2009)

مهلاً يا أخي العزيز, فالموضوع ابسط مما تتصور

انا لن أملي عليك إعتراضاتك و لن اتحكم فيما ستقول
كل ما طلبته منك أن تحدد مسار الحوار كبداية, و بعدها سننتقل إلى محور أخر لو رغبت بالتكملة.

فكل الإعتراضات التي ستقدمها يا أخي العزيز تندرج تحت إحدى المحاور التي وضعتها لك, قانونية الأسفار أو المخطوطات أو الإعتراضات على النصوص

فطلبي هو لتبسيط الحوار لك و للقارئ الكريم, لإن الخوض بين المحاور المختلفة سيشتتك و سيشتت القارئ البسيط, لما تحتويه هذه المحاور من علم كبير يحتاج لإلمام و فترة طويلة من الدراسة.

لذلك حاول ان تجدول إعتراضاتك بحسب المحاور المذكورة, فهل هي تخص قانونية الأسفار أم المخطوطات أم إعتراضات على نصوص تعتقد إنها متعارضة مع بعض أم مع العلم.

و بعدها نبدأ الحوار و نأخذها محور محور, فعندما تنتهي من محور مُعين ننتقل لغيره الى إن نصل لنهاية الحوار.

أتمنى أن تكون فهمت قصدي بصورة أوضح هذه المرة.

ملاحظة: إذا وجدت صعوبة في جدولة إعتراضاتك حسب المحاور أعلاه, فراسلني على الخاص لإساعدك في طرح الأمثلة لكي أبسط عليك الموضوع.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## البيان الصحيح (27 يونيو 2009)

السيد الفاضل ماى روك أشكرك  وأوافق أن تكون المناظر لى والمشرف أيضاً على المناظرة .
وبرجاء نقل المناظرة إلى قسم المناظرات .


> تحديد أي العهدين الذي سيكون محور الحوار فيه (لا مانع في الإنتقال لعهد أخر في عند الإنتهاء من أحدهما) و هذا ليس لوجود إختلاف بين العهدين, لكن لإن طريقة طرح الإسئلة مُختلفة جداً
> تحديد محور العصمة بإختيار أحد المحاور التالية:
> قانونية الأسفار (كيف أختيرت الإسفار و لما أختير البعض و رُفض البعض الآخر)
> المخطوطات (المخطوطات و أخطاء النقل و النسخ)
> إعتراضات على نصوص مُعينة (إعتراض على نصوص مُعينة يعتقد طارحها إن فيها تضارب مع نصوص إخرى أو مع العلم الخ))


السيد ماى أشكرك فليكون العهد الجديد هو المحور الرئيسى
ولاكن قبل أن أختار محور الحوار 
 أتمنى أن تحدد أولاً ماهو معنى التحريف , وما هى أخطاء النقل والنسخ ؟!
بمعنى هل الزيادة أو النقصان فى العهد الجديد تحريف أم لا ؟ وما هو قولكم فى هذا النص 
{ 18لاني اشهد لكل من يسمع اقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب ان كان احد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب. 19 وان كان احد يحذف من اقوال كتاب هذه النبوّة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب}رؤ22 : 18
وأشكرك


----------



## My Rock (27 يونيو 2009)

أهلاً بالأخ البيان الصحيح
خطوة جيدة أن تحدد العهد الجديد بالمحور الرئيسي, لكن ينقصك تحديد أي المحاور التي تخص عصمة العهد الجديدة, هل هو قانونية الإسفار (متى كُتبت و من كتبها و لماذا هي في العهد الجديد دون غيرها) هل هو إعتراضات على مخطوطات و الإختلاف في بعضها (لا تفرح كثيراً فالمصود هنا خطأ بشري في تكرير حرف أو كتابة كلمة بتقديم أو تأخير حرف الخ من الأخطاء الإملائية) أم هو إعتراضات على نصوص تضن إنها تناقض العلم أو نصوص إخرى

يا ريت تركز أكثر في ردودي يا أخي, فمن غير المعقول أن نأخذ كل هذا الوقت لتحديد محور المحاورة و لحد الآن لم نصل لشئ.

معنى العصمة و التحريف بالمعنى المسيحي سيتم شرحه و عرضه بطبيعة الحال في أول بداية المحاورة لنضع الاُسس للحكم على الحوار, فمن غير المعقول أن تحكم على العصمة في الكتاب المقدس من وجهة نظر إسلامية!

يا ريت في مشاركتك القادمة تكون حددت محور النقاش لنبدأ الحوار

سلام و نعمة


----------



## روح الرب (27 يونيو 2009)

*سلام اله السلام الذي سحق الشيطان عند الصليب بدمه الكريم
 يسوع المسيح الهنا

احبائنا اتابع معكم الحوار بشغف
 ولكن هل هذا حوار ثنائي فقط ام كما نري في المنتديات الاسلاميه فعند طرحي لموضوع معين اجد اكثر من 5 اشخاص دخلواااا يشتتتوا الموضوع وينتهي لحد كده

الرب يبارككم*
*متابع*


----------



## صوت الرب (27 يونيو 2009)

روح الرب قال:


> *سلام اله السلام الذي سحق الشيطان عند الصليب بدمه الكريم
> يسوع المسيح الهنا
> 
> احبائنا اتابع معكم الحوار بشغف
> ...


إن تم الإتفاق على الحوار
سيكون حوار ثنائي فقط


----------



## البيان الصحيح (28 يونيو 2009)

السيد ماى روك أشكرك 
فليكون صلب الحوار هو 
المخطوطات وأخطاء النقل والنسخ 
أتمنى أولاً تعريف التحريف . وبعدها بإذن الله أقوم بطرح السؤال الأول .
وأتمنى نقل الموضوع أو فتح موضوع جديد فى قسم المناظرات


----------



## Strident (28 يونيو 2009)

أنا لي شيء نفسي أقوله:

أخطاء النسخ و النقل ليست تحريف، لأن الأصل بقي موجوداً، و إلا فكيف عرفنا أنه خطأ أصلاً؟
و لم يصر الناقل على خطأه، و لا حاول أحد إخفاء الأصل بل سارع الكل بتصحيح الخطأ...

أنا أرى التحريف كالآتي: هو أي تغيير لا يدرك، أو يختفي الأصل و لا يبقى سوى التغيير، و هذا مستحيل حدوثه في ظل اهتمام المسيحيين بكتابهم المقدس...بل و ترجمته إلى كافة اللغات...


----------



## My Rock (28 يونيو 2009)

البيان الصحيح قال:


> السيد ماى روك أشكرك
> فليكون صلب الحوار هو
> المخطوطات وأخطاء النقل والنسخ
> أتمنى أولاً تعريف التحريف . وبعدها بإذن الله أقوم بطرح السؤال الأول .
> وأتمنى نقل الموضوع أو فتح موضوع جديد فى قسم المناظرات



اهلاً يا أخ البيان الصحيح
صراحة يا أخي كنت أتمنى أن يكون حوارنا في أحد المحوريين الآخرين, ليس خوفاً من الحوار في المخطوطات, لكن لما يستوجبه هذا المحور من عِلم و معرفة و دراسة لكي تستطيع الحوار به
بإختيارك هذا الشق, أجد نفسي مضطراً لأسئلك عن تحصيلك العلمي في هذا المجال, هل درسته دراسة أكاديمية؟ ما هو مستواك في دراسة هذا العلم؟ إلى أي درجة وصلت فيه؟ كم سنة و أنت تدرسه بصورة أكاديمية؟
في حالة عدم توفر المواصفات الإكاديمية فيك, فسيكون من الغير منصف الدخول في مناظرة في شئ لم تدرسه بأصوله.

هذا لا يعني إننا نرفض الحوار معك, بالعكس انا ارحب بالحوار معك, لكن في هذه الحالة سيكون حوار بيننا يستمر هنا بدل من المناظرة الثنائية لإسباب المذكورة أعلاه.

تحياتي لك.


----------



## Fadie (28 يونيو 2009)

انا بصفتى مشرف للقسم مش هقبل ان تتعمل مناظرة فى النقد النصى إلا لما أعرف مستوى المناظر المسلم. ياريت الأخ المسلم يضع قائمة بقراءاته فى النقد النصى و هسأله فيها (عشان اتأكد قارىء ولا مش قارىء) مع طلب منه بوضع تعريفات لبعض المصطلحات. لو الأخ مش دارس نقد نصى بشكل أكاديمى يبقى يتم عمل حوار عادى مش مناظرة.


----------



## صوت الرب (29 يونيو 2009)

الأخ البيان الصحيح
إن لم يكن لك الإلمام الكافي في هذا المحور
فمن الأفضل أن تختار المحور الآخر و هو 
الإعتراضات على نصوص مُعينة (إعتراض على نصوص مُعينة يعتقد طارحها 
إن فيها تناقض مع نصوص إخرى أو مع العلم ...الخ))


----------



## البيان الصحيح (30 يونيو 2009)

أستاذ ماى روك أشكرك 
أولاً هذا العنوان 





> المخطوطات (المخطوطات و أخطاء النقل و النسخ)


لايصلح أن يكون عنوان لمناظرة حول النقد النصى ,إلا فى حالة واحدة وهى عندما نقول الإختلاف بين المخطوطات والكتاب المقدس هى أخطاء نقل ونسخ وبالتالى نبحث سوياً هل هى أخطاء أم تحريف وهذا هو ما إستنتجته من مشاركتك ولذالك كتبت لك بالمشاركة السابقة 


البيان الصحيح قال:


> وما هى أخطاء النقل والنسخ ؟!
> بمعنى هل الزيادة أو النقصان فى العهد الجديد تحريف أم لا ؟ وما هو قولكم فى هذا النص
> { 18لاني اشهد لكل من يسمع اقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب ان كان احد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب. 19 وان كان احد يحذف من اقوال كتاب هذه النبوّة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب}رؤ22 : 18
> وأشكرك


ياسيد ماى روك قلت 


> هل هو إعتراضات على مخطوطات و الإختلاف في بعضها (لا تفرح كثيراً فالمصود هنا خطأ بشري في تكرير حرف أو كتابة كلمة بتقديم أو تأخير حرف الخ من الأخطاء الإملائية)


لا أعترض على المخطوطات ولا أريد أن تكون المناظرة حول عصمة المخطوطات أوغير ذالك 
ولاكن ما أريدة هو هل الكتاب المقدس الموجود حالياً هل يتفق مع المخطوطات أم لا؟!
ولو كان يختلف هل الإختلافات أخطاء نقل ونسخ أم تحريف ؟!! {وللعلم تقديم حرف أو تأخير حرف والأخطاء الإملائية  لايعد لدى تحريف } أتحدث عن أعداد ونصوص كاملة وليست كلمة أوحرف 
ياسيد ماى روك لو كنت تريد المناظرة حول الكتاب المقدس والمخطوطات 
فلنقوم بمناظرة ونرى هل نصوص الكتاب المقدس تتفق مع المخطوطات أم تختلف 
ولو كانت هذة المناظرة لابد لها من مفاوضات وإختبارات للموافقة 
فلنوفر على أنفسنا المفاوضات فى المناظرة ولتكون المناظرة حول أحد المحورين الآخرين 
كما طلبت منى 





> صراحة يا أخي كنت أتمنى أن يكون حوارنا في أحد المحوريين الآخرين, ليس خوفاً من الحوار في المخطوطات, لكن لما يستوجبه هذا المحور من عِلم و معرفة و دراسة لكي تستطيع الحوار به


ولتكون المناظرة حولا قانونية الأسفار 





> قانونية الإسفار (متى كُتبت و من كتبها و لماذا هي في العهد الجديد دون غيرها)


وأختار هذا الجزء نسير عليه {من كتبها }
هل كتبة الكتاب المقدس بعضهم مجهول ؟  أم جميعهم  معروفين ؟
أستاذ ماى روك لو كنت تريد المناظرة حول الجزء الأول أكون لك شاكراً
ولو وجدت أن الجزئية التى طلبت الحوار بها تحتاج أن أكون على علم كبير يحتاج لإلمام و فترة طويلة من الدراسة. فلتكون المناظرة حول الجزء الثانى وأكون لك شاكراً
_


> لو الأخ مش دارس نقد نصى بشكل أكاديمى يبقى يتم عمل حوار عادى مش مناظرة.


أستاذ فادى أشكرك 
لست طالباًبجامعة الأزهر أو محاضراًبها 
ولاكن الحمدلله قرأت الكثير فيما يتعلق بحوار الأديان 
 وقرأت كتابك { المدخل إلى علم النقد النصي للعهد الجديد} قبل التنقيح وإضافة الفصول 
وقمت بتحميله وبإذن الله أقرأة فى الشكل النهائى فى الأيام القادمة 
ولاكنى أحب المناظرات بها تكون الحقيقة واضحة أكثر وفى نفس الوقت منعاً للتشتيت 
وأشكرك


----------



## Fadie (1 يوليو 2009)

عزيزى، الدراسة الأكاديمية ليس معناها أنك يجب أن تكون دارساً فى جامعة. الدراسة الأكاديمية هى تلقى العلم من أصوله، لا من فروعه. لذا انا طلبت أن أعرف اولاً ما هى معرفتك بالنقد النصى، لأن المناظرة لا تكون إلا بين طرفين متكافئين. نفس الأمر فى القانونية، نفس الأمر فى كل شىء يتعلق بأى مناظرة. يجب ان اعرف ما هى قراءاتك اولاً قبل ان اقول لك تفضل للمناظرة. غير ذلك، فأهلاً و سهلاً بك فى حوار عادى تماماً عن أى موضوع تريده.

هل قرأت الكتب القياسية اللازمة فى النقد النصى كى تكون مؤهلاً للمناظرة؟

هل قرأت الكتب القياسية اللازمة فى القانونية كى تكون مؤهلاً للمناظرة؟

هل قرأت الكتب القياسية عن العصمة Inerrancy كى تكون مؤهلاً للمناظرة؟

إشرح لى ما هو وضعك العلمى بالضبط كى أحدد هل هناك تكافؤ أم لا.

و اهلاً و سهلاً بك معنا و أتمنى لك الإستفادة و الإفادة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2009)

البيان الصحيح قال:


> ويخيل لى بان الاشراف انتقل الان الى السيد صوت صاروخ




*هذه ثالث مرة يتطاول هذا الرجل, لذا وجب عقابة طبقا لقوانين المنتدى *


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2009)

لعله خطأ إملائي لا أكثر يا أخ صوت صارخ
الرجاء غض النظر عنها هذه المرة, و لو تكررت سيكون لي تصرف آخر


----------



## Fadie (1 يوليو 2009)

> وقرأت كتابك { المدخل إلى علم النقد النصي للعهد الجديد} قبل التنقيح وإضافة الفصول
> وقمت بتحميله وبإذن الله أقرأة فى الشكل النهائى فى الأيام القادمة


 
آسف إنتبهت لهذه النقطة مؤخراً. الكتاب مازال كما هو منذ ان تم نشره، و لم أضع الإصدار الثانى له بعد.


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2009)

البيان الصحيح قال:


> كما طلبت منى
> ولتكون المناظرة حولا قانونية الأسفار
> وأختار هذا الجزء نسير عليه {من كتبها }
> هل كتبة الكتاب المقدس بعضهم مجهول ؟ أم جميعهم معروفين ؟
> ...




أهلاً بالأخ البيان الصحيح
بالنسبة لإختيارك لقانونية أسفار الكتاب المقدس, و العهد الجديد بالذات ككونه المحور الأول لحوارنا, فانا موافق أيضاً لكن عليك أن تنتبه لشئ أساسي إن قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد لا تنحصر في من كتب كل سفر منها, بل هي أوسع من ذلك بكثير.
للحوار في قانونية الإسفار عليك إدراك الاُسس المبنية لتحديد قانونية اي سفر من أسفار العهد الجديد أي كيف يُمكن أن نقول إن هذا السفر قانوني أو غير قانوني, متى تم تحديد قانونيته و لماذا, مهمة من كانت في تحديد كل سفر, الأدلية الداخلية و الخارجية على قانونية كل سفر و هوية كاتبه, ما هي نظرة العلماء الساحقة لقانونية الأسفار, ما الذي يحمل تاريخ الكنيسة لقانونية الأسفار, لماذا تم تقنيين الأسفار في القرون الأولى, الاسباب التي دفعت الكنيسة لأعلان قانونية الأسفار الخ من الأبجديات في قانونية الأسفار

يجب أن تكون ملم بكل هذا لنبدأ المناظرة, أو بخلافه يكون حواراً فقط لما يستوجبه المناظرة من شروط و أصول, فمثلاً من الغير المقبول أن أستخدم وقت المناظرة في شرح لماذا أعلنت الكنيسة قانونية الأسفار الذي هو بطبيعة الحاد كان إعلان للكتب السائدة و الموافق عليها لمحاربة البدع و الهرطقات و ليس لإنهم أتفقوا على إن فلان سفر قانوني أو لا!

إذا كُنت أيضاً مُلماً بما ذكرته أعلاه فسأكون سعيداً بفتح صفحة المناظرة اليوم, اما إذا كنت غير مُلماً بأي شئ مما ذكرته أعلاه, فسأكون أيضاً سعيد ببدأ الحوار (و ليس المناظرة) في الموضوع أيضاً.





> لست طالباًبجامعة الأزهر أو محاضراًبها
> ولاكن الحمدلله قرأت الكثير فيما يتعلق بحوار الأديان
> وقرأت كتابك { المدخل إلى علم النقد النصي للعهد الجديد} قبل التنقيح وإضافة الفصول
> وقمت بتحميله وبإذن الله أقرأة فى الشكل النهائى فى الأيام القادمة


 
لا يكفي أن تقرأ كتاب الأخ فادي و متابعاً للبعض المناظرات لتكون قادراً على الحوار في عصمة الكتاب المقدس من ناحية المخطوطات.

على أي حال, أقرأ ما ذكرته لك بالسطور السابقة بخضوض قانونية الأسفار و سأكون أكثر من سعيد لبدأ الحوار أو المناظرة, حسب كفائتك و مؤهلاتك


----------



## antonius (1 يوليو 2009)

انا متابع..
وكل ما اتمناه ان تكون يا اخي البيان الصحيح قادرا على الرد على ما بعد ما ستنقل من شبهات....اي المتابعة ...
سلام الرب


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (1 يوليو 2009)

هو الاخ المسلم داخل يتحاور بالنقد النصي وهو لم يدرسه ؟


----------



## روح الرب (2 يوليو 2009)

*سلام اله السلام من سحق الشيطان عند الصليب بدمه الكريم*

*يا اخواتي تكفي هذه المضيعه من الوقت اكل هذا ولم نصل الي الان الي حوار صحيح ؟؟
او الي اي مناظره او حوار يتسم بالمنطقيه!!
اعتقد ان هذا وقت طويل جداا
اهذه مقدمه ام ماذا ؟!
ارجو من الاخ ((البيان ال........)) ان يدخل في المناظره سريعا
لكم مني التحيه والاحترام*

*سلام المسيح الذي يحفظ كل عقل يكون معكم الي الابد
امين*


----------



## My Rock (2 يوليو 2009)

الأخ العزيز روح الرب
هذه ليست مضيعة وقت, بل التأكد من تواجد و تكامل مستلزمات المناظرة و المناظرين. الرجاء التأني لحين إلإتفاق.


----------



## روح الرب (2 يوليو 2009)

*سلام اله السلام من سحق الشيطان عند الصليب بدمه الكريم
*
*اخي في المسيح* *My Rock*​


> هذه ليست مضيعة وقت, بل التأكد من تواجد و تكامل مستلزمات المناظرة و المناظرين. الرجاء التأني لحين إلإتفاق.




*اخي My Rock​**انا اتفق معك تماما في قولك التأكد من تواجد و تكامل مستلزمات المناظرة لانها مش مسائله جدال او اظهار القدره علي اننا تستطيع الرد عليهم  او هم يستطيعوا الرد علينا... لا  لا انها مسئله حياه  لا تنتهي فهي حياه ابديه اما سعيده او تعيسه لذلك واجب الاني في الامرولكن كنت اقصد بقولي*
*تكفي هذه المضيعه من الوقت​*انه يوجد مشاركات لا تجدي نفعا وانا اقترح ان يتم الاتفاق مره واحده علي شروط المناظره وتوضع 
علي المنتدي  قبل البدء في المناظره


*سلام المسيح الذي يحفظ كل عقل يكون معكم الي الابد
امين*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (2 يوليو 2009)

*وصل الموضوع الى اربع صفحات ولم يدخل المسلم بالموضوع للحوار*​


----------



## روح الرب (2 يوليو 2009)

*سلام اله السلام من سحق الشيطان عند الصليب بدمه الكريم*



> *وصل الموضوع الى اربع صفحات ولم يدخل المسلم بالموضوع للحوار*




*اخي الحبيب ana 100 100   *
*هذا ما اقوله بالظبط*

*سلام المسيح الذي يحفظ كل عقل يكون معكم الي الابد
امين*


----------



## My Rock (2 يوليو 2009)

بالراحة يا جماعة
الأخ المسلم لم يتهرب و لم يتملص من الحوار, لكنه بطيئ في الرد لعله بسبب إنشغاله
لنعطي الأخ فرصته الكاملة رجاءاً.


----------



## antonius (2 يوليو 2009)

my rock قال:


> بالراحة يا جماعة
> الأخ المسلم لم يتهرب و لم يتملص من الحوار, لكنه بطيئ في الرد لعله بسبب إنشغاله
> لنعطي الأخ فرصته الكاملة رجاءاً.


 كلامك صحيح..


----------



## Kerya_Layson (3 يوليو 2009)

_*متابع بشغف ومنتظر 
لى تعقيب بسيط
هل للاخ البيان الصحيح المقدره على التحدى فى مناظره  فى قسم مناظرات اسلاميه
بعنوان
هل القران من صناعه الهيه ام صناعه بشريه
انتظر الرد واعتذر للتدخل بغير سياق الموضوع
اما بخصوص ما يريد الاخ الفاضل ان يناظر فيه فاطمئن... اطرح ما فى جعبتك  ولا تترك الموضوع  ونحن مستعدون دائما لمجاوبه كل من يسال عن سبب الرجاء الذى فينا بوداعه وخوف
سلام ونعمه*_


----------



## البيان الصحيح (4 يوليو 2009)

سيد ماى روك أشكرك


> لا يكفي أن تقرأ كتاب الأخ فادي و متابعاً للبعض المناظرات لتكون قادراً على الحوار في عصمة الكتاب المقدس من ناحية المخطوطات.


سيد ماى روك ذكرت كتاب فادى فقط لكى يعلم أنى متابع للطرفين وأقرأ لهم ومتابع لكل جديد 


> بالنسبة لإختيارك لقانونية أسفار الكتاب المقدس, و العهد الجديد بالذات ككونه المحور الأول لحوارنا, فانا موافق أيضاً لكن عليك أن تنتبه لشئ أساسي إن قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد لا تنحصر في من كتب كل سفر منها, بل هي أوسع من ذلك بكثير.
> للحوار في قانونية الإسفار عليك إدراك الاُسس المبنية لتحديد قانونية اي سفر من أسفار العهد الجديد أي كيف يُمكن أن نقول إن هذا السفر قانوني أو غير قانوني, متى تم تحديد قانونيته و لماذا, مهمة من كانت في تحديد كل سفر, الأدلية الداخلية و الخارجية على قانونية كل سفر و هوية كاتبه, ما هي نظرة العلماء الساحقة لقانونية الأسفار, ما الذي يحمل تاريخ الكنيسة لقانونية الأسفار, لماذا تم تقنيين الأسفار في القرون الأولى, الاسباب التي دفعت الكنيسة لأعلان قانونية الأسفار الخ من الأبجديات في قانونية الأسفار
> يجب أن تكون ملم بكل هذا لنبدأ المناظرة, أو بخلافه يكون حواراً فقط لما يستوجبه المناظرة من شروط و أصول, فمثلاً من الغير المقبول أن أستخدم وقت المناظرة في شرح لماذا أعلنت الكنيسة قانونية الأسفار الذي هو بطبيعة الحاد كان إعلان للكتب السائدة و الموافق عليها لمحاربة البدع و الهرطقات و ليس لإنهم أتفقوا على إن فلان سفر قانوني أو لا!
> إذا كُنت أيضاً مُلماً بما ذكرته أعلاه فسأكون سعيداً بفتح صفحة المناظرة اليوم, اما إذا كنت غير مُلماً بأي شئ مما ذكرته أعلاه, فسأكون أيضاً سعيد ببدأ الحوار (و ليس المناظرة) في الموضوع أيضاً.


السيد ماى روك 
وأتمنى أن أجدك كما كنت فى المشاركات الأولى متحمساً للمناظرة 
 ماذكرتة أعلمه جيداً  , وللعلم بإذن الله فى المناظرة  لن أتطرق إلى عدد كبير من النقاط التى بمشاركتك 
بمعنى  لماذا هذة الأسفار هى قانونية دون غيرها  ومتى تم تحديد قانونيتها  وفى أى وقت  
نسير من نقطة واحدة وهى أن الأسفار قانونية ومقدسة لديكم وهذا هو مايهمنى  فى المناظرة 
والسؤال الأول هو هل من قام بكتابة أسفار العهد الجديد جميعهم معروفين ؟ أم البعض منهم مجهول ؟
السيد الزعيم 
فى البداية كنت متحمساً للمناظرة  ....وموافقاً تماماً بدون أى قيود أو شروط ......كان على فقط أن أحدد محور المناظرة لتبدأ .....وبعد الدخول فى صلب الموضوع مباشرة وسألت  السؤال الأول .....


البيان الصحيح قال:


> السيد ماى أشكرك فليكون العهد الجديد هو المحور الرئيسى
> ولاكن قبل أن أختار محور الحوار
> أتمنى أن تحدد أولاً ماهو معنى التحريف , وما هى أخطاء النقل والنسخ ؟!
> بمعنى هل الزيادة أو النقصان فى العهد الجديد تحريف أم لا ؟ وما هو قولكم فى هذا النص
> ...


وجدت إختبارات وشروط ...
وطلبت منى أن أختار أحد المحورين الآخرين لأن النقد النصى يحتاج إلى دراسة أكاديمية ومعرفة كبيرة إلخ ...
فأخبرتك اننى لم أريد المناظرة  حول النقد النصى ... ولم أتطرق إلى النقد النصى ...المناظرة كانت ستكون حول المخطوطات وبدون التطرق إلى عصمتها  فلنفترض أنها سليمة بنسبة 100%هل هى مطابقة أم غير مطابقة 
ولو كانت غير مطابقة فهل هى أخطاء أم تحريف ؟ المناظرة كانت عبارة عنى مقارنة بين المخطوطات والكتاب المقدس فقط ... هل التحريف يدور حول الأسفار القانونية والنقد النصى ونصوص تخالف العلم أو تتناقض  فقط ؟؟؟؟لو أثبتنا أنها تخالف يكون محرف ولو أثبتم أن النصوص لاتختلف مع العلم  ولاتتناقض تكون غير محرفة ؟؟  هل المقارنةبين المخطوطات والكتاب المقدس خارجة عن نطاق التحريف ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!! لو كانت غير خارجة عن نطاق التحريف , ولا يوجد لها علاقة بقانونية الأسفار وبالنقد النصى وغير ذالك فلماذا تفترض أنى أريد ان تكون المناظرة حول النقد النصى ؟؟!!! رغم ان مشاركتى واضحة وصريحة .........بعدها أخبرتك لو كانت المناظرة حول تلك النقطة لابد لها من إختبارات فلنوفر على أنفسنا العناء ومضيعة الوقت وأختار أحد المحورين الآخرين ...... وبدأت فى إختيار أحد المحورين الآخرين ..... فلماذا لم تفتح المناظرة إلى الآن ؟؟ولماذا قوانين منتدى المناظرات لايوجد بها إختبارات للمحاور ؟؟ هل أيضاً المحورين الآخرين لابد لهم من إختبارات كما يقول الأستاذ فادى 
السيد الزعيم قلت لو كنت مُلماً بالنقاط التى ذكرتها تكون سعيداً بالمناظرة . وقوم بفتح مناظرة فى نفس اليوم ...........
وأنا أقول ملماً بجميع النقاط التى ذكرتها ...........
فأتمنى أن تفتح مناظرة مباشرة  وقرأت قانون المناظرات وموافق عليه 
ملحوظة كى لانضيع وقت بعضنا أكثر من ذالك 
لو كان لابد من وضع إختبارات قبل المناظرة ......فليكون الحوار مفتوح فليس لدي
وقت للإختبارات ولم أقوم بالتسجيل فى المنتدى لنختبر بعضنا ,من منا أكثر علماً أو أكثر معرفة , ما أريدة لو قمنا بتضييع وقتنا فليكون فى كشف الحقيقة .
ياسيد ماى روك 
أتمنى ان تفتح مناظرة مباشرة  وهذا ما أتمناة أن تكون ثنائية 
أو تخبرنى بأنه حوار مفتوح 
ولتنتظر منى السؤال الأول غداً 
وشكراً


----------



## البيان الصحيح (4 يوليو 2009)

kawkab_albaryia قال:


> _*متابع بشغف ومنتظر
> لى تعقيب بسيط
> هل للاخ البيان الصحيح المقدره على التحدى فى مناظره  فى قسم مناظرات اسلاميه
> بعنوان
> ...


لو كانت إدارة المنتدى تسمح بذالك فلا يوحد لدى أى مانع بل على العكس  
لتكون مناظرتين 
الأولى فى النصرانيات  وهذا أولاً وقبل أى شىء
والثانية فى الإسلاميات 
ولاكن لى طلب بسيط يكون عنوان المناظرة  هو هل القرآن كلام الله أم كلام بشر  .
فى إنتظار الإدارة  للموافقة على أن تكون أنت المناظر أو تختار أحد المشرفين أو ترفضها من الأساس 
الأمر متروك لكم


----------



## روح الرب (4 يوليو 2009)

*سلام اله السلام من سحق الشيطان عند الصليب بدمه الكريم*


*انا اتمني ان تكون المناظره حوار مفتوح وليس ثنائي ولكن كما يريد الاخ* *My Rock
*
*
سلام المسيح الذي يحفظ كل عقل يكون معكم الي الابد
امين*


----------



## البيان الصحيح (4 يوليو 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذه ثالث مرة يتطاول هذا الرجل, لذا وجب عقابة طبقا لقوانين المنتدى *



ربما كان من الاجدر بك ان تزكر لباقى الاعضاء الكرام تطاولاتى فلربما كان لاحد منهم وجهة نظر اخرى غير ما ترى 
ولكن اليس ما زكرت فى اقتباسك هذا ملاحظة فانت قمت بحذف مداخلات فى صفحة التعليقات وفى صفحة الحوار الرئيسى اوليسهذا فقط من حق المشرف على المناظرة 
دعك من اسلوب التهديد هذا فلا حظ له معى  



ana 100 100 قال:


> *وصل الموضوع الى اربع صفحات ولم يدخل المسلم بالموضوع للحوار*​



عفوا عزيزى اليس لهذا المسلم اسم او كما ترى 


kawkab_albaryia قال:


> _*متابع بشغف ومنتظر
> لى تعقيب بسيط
> هل للاخ البيان الصحيح المقدره على التحدى فى مناظره  فى قسم مناظرات اسلاميه
> بعنوان
> ...



عفوا عزيزى اظنك لن تزيد على هذا فانا فيها بالفعل مع العزيز انطونيوس الذى تشرفت بالحديث معه فهو دون تزكية مثالا للمحاور الواعى 
على هذا الرابط 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89496


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2009)

*


البيان الصحيح قال:



			ربما كان من الاجدر بك ان تزكر لباقى الاعضاء الكرام تطاولاتى فلربما كان لاحد منهم وجهة نظر اخرى غير ما ترى 
ولكن اليس ما زكرت فى اقتباسك هذا ملاحظة فانت قمت بحذف مداخلات فى صفحة التعليقات وفى صفحة الحوار الرئيسى اوليس هذا فقط من حق المشرف على المناظرة 
دعك من اسلوب التهديد هذا فلا حظ له معى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


1- تطاولاتك فى الحوار الثنائي ماى روك هو من قام بحذفها
2- تطاولاتك فى التعليقات موجودة وتم تحذيرك بشأنها
3- حذف المشاركات المخالفة فى صفحة التعليقات من صميم دورى وأما فى الحوار الثنائي فهو دور ماى روك, وهذا ما تم, وإليك ما كتبته لتراجعه بنفسك



			لا اجد ما ارد على كلامك هذا ومخطوطاتك الا بقولى جاهل 
لا توجد فى القران تراجم وحاشية مثلما يوجد فى كتبكم 
لا توجد عندنا تراجم للقران انما ترجمه معانى القران ولا يقرا القران فى اى بلد فى العالم الا باللغة العربية فالترجمه هى لكى يفهم من ليس بعربى فقط ولكنه مكلف بان يقرا القران بالعربية فى عبادته
فكلمة استبدلت التى توهم بها القارئ ليست فى القران انما من تاليف ابوك زكريا 
فليس عندنا ترجمة فانديك وترجمة حياة وترجمه سبعنيه وترجمة يسوعية انما هو قران واحد فى اى مكان على وجه الارض " بلسان عربى مبين" لا بلسان حاقد وكاذب ارجع عن العرين حتى لا تتخطف اعضائك وتصبح فى خبر ما كان 

أنقر للتوسيع...





			لماذا الهمس يار جل قلها باعلى صوت فانا هو العضو mego650 الذى فتح الموضوع فلك ان تتابع الصفحة فربما مستقبلا سانقل منها 
ولك ان تعلم ايضا انى هو العضو meg650- mego6500 - megoo65000 على صفحات منتداكم ولكن كلهم مفصولين ولم يبقى الا البيان الصحيح 
ولماذا لم تشارك معنا حيث رائيت الموضوع فكما ترى رغم فصلنا اكثر من مرة الا انا حاولنا مجددا الا ترى من ذلك بعضا من القوة 

وانتظر مشاركتى التى ساقلب فيها جهلك بعلم لا تفقه عنه شيئا ثم اتخذت مجرد كلمات منه لتعول عليها الا وهو علم الحديث فتركت كل الطرق والاثار التى جئتك بها ورميت بها وراء ظهرك ثم جئت فى مداخلتك ترد احاديث رسول الله ولم تكتفى بالرد بل ضعفتها الا ان الحديث ضعيف الاسناد كما قال بن حجر وليس ضعيف وغريب كما قال بن كثير وهو المنفرد 

..............
.............
.................

وكما ترى ايضا نبح صوت اخى القناص ف صفحة التعليقات على فتح صفحة خاصة ايضا به ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى يتصدر له السيد الصاروخ فى الحذف وكلما راى اسمة حذف مشاركتة ومن ثم بكلمتين لا علاقة لهم بالامر اشر الى انهما سبب الحذف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أليس هذا تطاول أم هو أخلاقيات إسلامية عادية بالنسبة لكم
رابط المشاركة الأولى بعد أسترجاعها
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1407428&postcount=21
رابط المشاركة الثانية بعد أسترجاعها
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1439701&postcount=44

وهذا كان تعليق ماى روك, الذى قام بحذف المشاركات المخالفة



			الرجاء التركيز و لا داعي للتجريح ليكون سبب في إيقاف عضويتك بصورة متعمدة لإنهاء الحوار

أنقر للتوسيع...

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1439856&postcount=45

4- دع الآخرين هم من يقيمون حجمك, من واقع مشاركاتك, فليس بالتدليس يكون حجم الرجال

5- "تزكر" & "زكرت" بالـ ذ وليس بالـ ز*


----------



## البيان الصحيح (5 يوليو 2009)

السيد صوت صارخ 


> لا اجد ما ارد على كلامك هذا ومخطوطاتك الا بقولى جاهل
> لا توجد فى القران تراجم وحاشية مثلما يوجد فى كتبكم
> لا توجد عندنا تراجم للقران انما ترجمه معانى القران ولا يقرا القران فى اى بلد فى العالم الا باللغة العربية فالترجمه هى لكى يفهم من ليس بعربى فقط ولكنه مكلف بان يقرا القران بالعربية فى عبادته
> فكلمة استبدلت التى توهم بها القارئ ليست فى القران انما من تاليف ابوك زكريا
> ...


لو كنت تسمي المشاركة الملونة بالأزرق تطاول 
فماذا تكون المشاركة التالية 


> من يقول ان القرآن لم يحرف فهو انسان هل نقول كاذب
> ام جاهل
> فتحريف القرآن سواء لفظيا
> 
> او ترجميا اكتفي بذكر هذا





> 5- "تزكر" & "زكرت" بالـ ذ وليس بالـ ز


لو لاحظت أحياناً أكتبها {ذ } 





> سيد ماى روك ذكرت


 واحياناً {ز} وهذا الأمر يتكرر فى جميع مشاركاتي ..لم أهتم بالأخطاء الإملائية البسيطه.
وهو خطأ يقع به الكثير .. ولو لاحظت فى مشاركاتي السابقة أقول الأخطاء المطبعية أو {المخطوطات وأخطاء النقل والنسخ } الكلمة لا أضعها تحت طائلة التحريف وإنما النصوص والاعداد فقط .
وأشكرك على التنبيه ولو تريد أن تكون المشاركات بدون خطأ إملائي أو نحوى واحد لايوجد لدى مانع 





antonius قال:


> انا متابع..
> وكل ما اتمناه ان تكون يا اخي البيان الصحيح قادرا على الرد على ما بعد ما ستنقل من شبهات....اي المتابعة ...
> سلام الرب


سيد أنطونيوس  .. بالنسبة للمواضيع من الجانبين فهى كثيراً ماتكون متشابهة 
على سبيل المثال أول مشاركة بالمناظرة . لو كتبت فقط  جزء منها وبحث فى جوجل 
تجد الشبهة متكررة عشرات المرات لاتختلف غير الصيغة التى وضعت بها الشبهة . ولو كانت قوانين المنتدى تسمح بوضع روابط لمنتديات إسلامية لوضعت . وهذة النوعيه من المناظرات تعطى فرصة للإنتقال إلى نقطة أخرى بعد الإجابة على التى سبقتها .وهكذا 
ولذالك أفضل فى مناظرتي القادمة بإذن الله أن تكون الدلائل هى مصادر نصرانية لمواقع محايدة + الموسوعات العالمية وأشكرك 





> انا اتمني ان تكون المناظره حوار مفتوح وليس ثنائي ولكن كما يريد الاخ my rock


لو كان السيد ماى روك يفضل أن يكون الحوار مفتوح أقوم بفتح صفحة جديدة .فى الإنتظار 
وشكراً


----------



## Fadie (5 يوليو 2009)

طيب سواء كان حوار سواء كان مناظرة اسمنا مسيحيين مش نصارى لو سمحت يا استاذ البيان الصحيح.


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2009)

البيان الصحيح قال:


> السيد ماى روك
> وأتمنى أن أجدك كما كنت فى المشاركات الأولى متحمساً للمناظرة




الأخ البيان الصحيح
صدقني لن تستفاد شيئاً بمحاولتك أن تصفني بأني متردد في دخول الحوار معك, بالعكس ستخسر إحترامنا لك, لإن هذه الكلمات ليس لها سوى منفعة واحدة و هي التشكيك في الطرف المحاور, الذي قد تعتقد أنت إنه يفيدك في شئ أي التشكيك بطرفك الخصم, لكن لا يفيد القارئ و الباحث الكريم بشئ, لان الدليل و البرهان هو وحده الذي يدعم الموضوع و يحدد خلاصته.





> ماذكرتة أعلمه جيداً , وللعلم بإذن الله فى المناظرة لن أتطرق إلى عدد كبير من النقاط التى بمشاركتك
> بمعنى لماذا هذة الأسفار هى قانونية دون غيرها ومتى تم تحديد قانونيتها وفى أى وقت


 
ما ذكرته لك من ابجديات قانونية الأسفار تفتقده بحسب قولك الأخير, فكيف ستسأل متى حدد إن سفر متى سفر قانوني و أنت تعرف الجواب (هذا إن كنت ملماً بما ذكرته لك)
 



> نسير من نقطة واحدة وهى أن الأسفار قانونية ومقدسة لديكم وهذا هو مايهمنى فى المناظرة


 
لا إعتراض على كيفية طرح نقاطك في المناظرة, ما دامها بصورة متسلسلة 




> وجدت إختبارات وشروط ...
> وطلبت منى أن أختار أحد المحورين الآخرين لأن النقد النصى يحتاج إلى دراسة أكاديمية ومعرفة كبيرة إلخ ...


 
ليس بشروط أو إختبارات, بل مميزات يجب أن يتحلى بها المحاور للدخول في مناظرة ثنائية, خصوصاً في موضوع مهم كموضوع عصمة الكتاب المقدس
فهو ليس تهرب من الحوار, بل تأمين ابسط أبجدياته ليكون حوار مثمر مبني على أُسس أكاديمية, و أبسط مثال, ما حصل من ثلاثة سنين على الرابط التالي: الصديق ...My Rock .. أرجو الدخول هنا ‏
شخص غير متخصص, قلب الحوار لمهزلة و شخصنة.

 




> أتمنى ان تفتح مناظرة مباشرة وهذا ما أتمناة أن تكون ثنائية
> أو تخبرنى بأنه حوار مفتوح
> ولتنتظر منى السؤال الأول غداً


 
لا مانع أيضاً, نبدأ حوارنا المفتوح في قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد, و بها سيتضح لنا إلمامك و بعدها يمكننا التخصص في محور آخر في محاورة ثنائية إن أردت.

سافتح موضوع الحوار المفتوح لنبدأ حوارنا هناك.


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2009)

قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد (حوار مفتوح)


----------



## البيان الصحيح (23 يوليو 2009)

السيد ماى روك أشكرك 
سألت سؤال واحد وصريح على صفحة الحوار وكتبت موضوع منفصل أتمنى الموافقة على  السؤال فظهرت لى رسالة تقول 
مشاركتك تنتظر الموافقة من الإدارة


----------



## My Rock (23 يوليو 2009)

حوارك الحالي هو قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد (حوار مفتوح)
لا داعي لفتح حوارات أخرى قبل إنهاء الأول.


----------



## antonius (24 يوليو 2009)

> ولست دارسا لعلم اللاهوت ولا اللاهوت المقارن حتى يستوعب عقلى هذه المعادلات التى يتكلم بها السيد فادى


بقى تطلب حوارات ثنائية ليه ؟؟؟
وغالباً..لا تعرف حتى الابجدية اليونانية واللاتينية..ولا حتى العبرية..!!!
..
متابعين للحوار...ان اسميناه حوارا !! فعهدي بالحوارات تكون متكافئة الاطراف او ما قاربها..يكون للطرف الناقد على الاقل علم باوليات الامور!!!


----------



## البيان الصحيح (24 يوليو 2009)

antonius قال:


> بقى تطلب حوارات ثنائية ليه ؟؟؟
> وغالباً..لا تعرف حتى الابجدية اليونانية واللاتينية..ولا حتى العبرية..!!!
> ..
> متابعين للحوار...ان اسميناه حوارا !! فعهدي بالحوارات تكون متكافئة الاطراف او ما قاربها..يكون للطرف الناقد على الاقل علم باوليات الامور!!!



يا سيدى نتعلم ما هو العلام مش بيجى مرة واحدة 

دع الخطى للخطى وانظر ثمرة الحوار فالتهكم على ارض الواقع لا مكان له الا فى نفس صاحبة فتابع الحوار وكن منصفا ......

و بانتظارك على صفحتنا الخاصة فانا اتقن العربية .....


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2009)

الأخ البيان الصحيح
هذا الموضوع ليس للحوار, بل إستخدمناه للإتفاق, فلا داعي للحوار في الموضوع هذا.

موضوع الحوار الحالي هو قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد (حوار مفتوح) فركز في موضوع الحوار و أترك المخطوطات لحين الإنتهاء من القانونية.

مشاركاتك الآخيرة تم حذفها لخروجك عن الموضوع الذي هو للإتفاق و ليس للحوار, لخروجك عن موضوع الحوار الذي هو قانونية الأسفار و ليس المخطوطات, بسبب تجريحك و إستخدامك لكلمات جارحة لن نقبل بوجودها على أي صفحة من صفحات المنتدى من أي شخص كان. نتمنى منك أن تهدى أعصابك و أن تتمالك نفسك فالموضوع لا يحتاج لهذا النفور و لهذا التجريح, خليك مؤدب كما بدأت و لا تخسر أدبك و خلقك و إحترامنا لك لإنك لن تحصد شيئاً, صدقني لن تحصد شيئاً.

الآن حوار قانونية الإسفار ينتظر الرد على سؤال طرحه عليك الأستاذ فادي, رد أذا كنت تعرف الإجابة أم لا.


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2009)

أعيد و أكرر للمرة الآخيرة
الموضوع هذا ليس للحوار, بل للإتفاق على موضوع الحوار
يعني أي رد حواري لا يندرج هنا بأي طريقة من الطرق
سامحناك مرتين, اذا تكررت هذه الحالة مرة أخرى سننهي الموضوع لأنه أصبح عناد أطفال تكرره بكل وضوح لأنك في مأزق و لا تستطيع الرد على سؤال صغير يفضح جهلة بقانونية اسفار العهد الجديد.

ربنا يهديك.


----------



## صوت الرب (26 يوليو 2009)

my rock قال:


> الأخ البيان الصحيح
> 
> الآن حوار قانونية الإسفار ينتظر الرد على سؤال طرحه عليك الأستاذ فادي, رد أذا كنت تعرف الإجابة أم لا.



الأخ البيان الصحيح أوضح أنه لا يعرف الإجابة
و قال أنه ليس عالم لاهوت


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2009)

لا حبيبي صوت الرب
الأخ قال إنه يعرف الأجابة و لكنه لن يجيب على السؤال بخجة إن الإجابة لا تخدم طرحه!

منتظرين الإجابة على السؤال في موضوع الحوار حتى نأخذ النقطة التي بعدها

ارجع و أذكر إن موضوع الحوار هو قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد.


----------



## My Rock (29 يوليو 2009)

إنتهينا من الحوار مع العضو البيان الصحيح بعدما أثبت فشله في مجالات الحوار كافة.
فقد فشل في إحترامه و أدبه, فكال بكلمات جارحة و قاسية ضد الكنيسة, لن نقبل و لن يقبل بها أي محاور في أي موقع.

فشل في علمه, فلم يعرف الإجابة على سؤال صغير, استمرينا بتكرار السؤال لمدة 3 اسابيع, مدة لا يعطيها اي أحد في اي موضوع حواري. فشل في فهم أبسط المفردات المسيحية, فراح يعترض على إستخدام كلمة الأرثوذكسية كونها أحد شروط تقنين أسفار العهد الجديد. و للتوضيح معايير تقنين اسفار العهد الجديد هي :
أن تكون رسولية اي مكتوبة من قبل رسل المسيح أو تلاميذهم مباشرة. 
أن تكون كاثوليكية, أي جامعة, أي إجماع الكنائس على إن السفر هو سفر قانوني, و ذلك لإن الكنائس المستلم للكتب المقدسة كانت تحتفض بنسخ الكتب و كانت لها تاريخ هذه الكتب و سيرتها لقربها من كتابها و علاقتها التاريخية بهم
أن تكون أرثوذكسية, أي مطابقة للتعليم الكتابي و للعقيدة الكتابية, أي مطابقة للأسفار الآخرى المعترف بقانونيتها مسبقاً (ال 21 سفر من العهد الجديد)
اما الآخ الذي طلبنا منها أن يكون ملماً بأبسط أبجديات التقنين, فراح يعترض لماذا نسمي أحد الشروط بالأرثذوكسية و ليس بالكاثوليكية (مع العلم إن الكاثوليكية هي واحد من الشروط أيضاً) أو البروتستانتية.
الأخ لا يعلم إن هذه مصطلحات لغوية و ليست طوائف! عجبي على هذا العلم الذي يتمتع به المحاور المسلم!

فشل العضو أيضاً في التركيز في الموضوع, فقفز كثيراً للمخطوطات بالرغم من إن حوارنا هو القانونية, مما يدل على جهل تام بمحور الحوار الذي نتحاور فيه.

حقيقة ما قتل الحوار هو لفه و دورانه و رفضه عن الإجابة التي كنا سنغض النظر عنها لو قال إنه لا يعرف, لكن رده الأخير (الذي حذف بطبيعة الحال) وصف الكنيسة بكلمات مشينة لن أسمح لكائن على الأرض أن يكتب حروفها في منتدى الكنيسة.

لذلك إنتهى الحوار مع العضو المسلم, نترك الموضوعين ليكونوا عبرة لمن يريد الحوار و التعلم.

الرب يهديهم..


----------

